# Female Dutch Rabbit Free To Good Home



## sillybunny

Shes About 2years Old
Not Been Sprayed So Sometimes Nips But Other Than That Good Natured
Shes White And Ginger And Of Course A Dutch

She Needs Rehoming Because Ive Decided Not To Keep Rabbits Anymore

We're In Norfolk If Anybody Is Interested 
pm and ill give u my number to call thanks

not a great pic but ur see how pretty she is if u decide ud like her 
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/xRibenax/Picture014-1.jpg


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Poor bunny 

But, anyway....have you tried this site - they are great for rehoming unwanted buns:

Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin

They also have a link to another adoption page:

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## sillybunny

thanks ill try that


----------



## sillybunny

its now urgent she finds a new home asap my situation has gotten alot worse ive tried everything to find her a good home and nothing and i have under a month to find her a new home


----------



## crofty

Have you found her a home?


----------



## Sassypiggle

I hope you have managed to find her a lovely new home x


----------



## loppkim

i have 2 already, i would if i could


----------



## pete1889

does she have a home now?


----------



## simspup

does the bun still need a home?


----------



## crofty

This person advertised on the buns in need section on a rabbit forum, this bun is unspayed and she was advised that her behaviour was due to that, she said she was going to spay and keep her.... then i come back here and half an hour later shes advertising her again. She was also enquiring about other buns needing homes, i just hope that poor little dutch has found somewhere nice :frown: i cant stand people like this 

Everytime i walk into PAH they have about 4 buns in the adopt section all with the same excuse, 2i dont get on with other bunnies" all are not spayed or even vacc'd!! Unspayed buns especially does are hormonal very often they will fight and will not be the easiest to handle but this is all so easy to sort out by just spaying them!!!! 80% of unspayed does unless they have been bred from are at risk of developing cancer of the uterus, its so frustrating people do not research this before getting the animal. Rabbits are not 'easy' to keep, thats why there are over 33,000 stuck in over crowded rescues.

sorry rant over just makes me soooooo cross!


----------



## rabbitmad11

I'll take your rabbit, if its for free 
thanks just give me your number.


----------



## Pampered pets

You want it because its free


----------



## Marcia

rabbitmad11 said:


> I'll take your rabbit, if its for free
> thanks just give me your number.


----------



## HighPr00

The original post is 9 months old. :001_tt2:


----------

